# Rabbits paws sore and skin flaking



## cavy_gal

I was grooming my rabbit the other day and noticed his back paws were red, sore and the skin was dry and flaking off around the heel part of his paws. I had been brushing his paws with a wire guinea-pig/rabbit brush and I brushed a little too roughly and caught his skin and it did start bleeding so I took him upstairs, let him paddle about in the bath just to wash it clean and then checked again and they had stopped bleeding. But his paws are still red and the skin is still flaking.

I will say that I clean his hutch out every day where he goes to the toilet and I disinfect it all out with specialised spray. He gets wood-shavings and hay as bedding and a full clean out I do every week or so, depending on how badly his cage is. But I have only in the past few days noticed this as I groom him every day and health check him every day, like I do all my animals. Just before I get any remarks from people suggesting otherwise.

So, if anyone has any ideas what it could be causing this and what I could do to prevent it, it'll be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kay73

you could try takin out the shavings and put only paper in the bottom,(and hay & straw), also you could try a litter tray with newspaper in the corner where bunny goes to the loo..


----------



## cavy_gal

I have tried newspaper in the past and then I read somewhere that its bad to use it because of the inks in it. I could buy a litter tray but it would be hard to keep it in the corners he goes to the loo in.

I know that some paper based cat bedding is ok for small animals, my gf uses it for most of hers like rats who aren't aloud things like wood-shavings, I could use something like that couldn't I?

But in the meantime, I'd like to know what to use on his paws, I don't know if its because he's warm, they feel warm but that could be just a burning sensation through them being sore from some other cause. I've been thinking that something like Sudocrem might help? Also, I'll try to get a clear photo of is paws to show, maybe from the way they look could help determine whats up with them.


----------



## crofty

Hiya

This is a common problem in buns, especially rex's. 

Woodshavings are not a good rabbit bedding, alot are allergic to it so id change that to start with. I use megazorb which is a horse bedding but bunny safe and alot of bunny owners use it because it is so soft but very absorbant with soft hay or straw ontop. 

I suggest taking him to a rabbit savvy vet for painkillers and possibly antibiotics, sore hocks often lead to serious infections.

You can use a salt water solution on feet to keep them clean.

Sudocream is great, after you've cleaned them pop some of that over its brilliant at healing sore skin. Aloe Vera and Tea bags are also good ( i know that sounds crazy) Hold them to the bare parts of the skin and gently dab for a few minutes. Then I would hold your bun until his feet are dry, you may find he wont lick and bite them afterwards as much as he may do with the cream. Tea bags help make the skin tougher and thicker. Tea is antiinflammatory so that and the aloe vera will make his feet comfortable enough for the hair to grow through again with out it being sore then once the patch was covered in fine hair you'll find its not long before the rest grows back.

After getting his feet wet always makesure they are dry, wet feet will make him more sore.

have you any pics?


----------



## Kay73

I always used news paper my bunny lived a long and happy life...


----------



## cavy_gal

I took some pictures just now, they're not very clear but it shows the redness on his paws. Also, just asked my gf about it and her new rabbit has the same. She read online that it can be linked to arthritis, but here is his paws anyway.


















And, I've used wood-shavings all the time I've had him and I've had him for over 6 years now and this is the first time I've noticed any problems. I've never had a problem with wood-shavings in all my 10+ years of using it with my pets. I think the prices of other bedding is ridiculous because of the little amount you get in packs which couldn't do two of the animal cages I have.

I'll try with the Sudocrem tomorrow, I've had enough of him tonight (he's like a toddler in a tantrum when he gets going...), thanks for the advice anyway. We'll see what happens.


----------



## crofty

cavy_gal said:


> I took some pictures just now, they're not very clear but it shows the redness on his paws. Also, just asked my gf about it and her new rabbit has the same. She read online that it can be linked to arthritis, but here is his paws anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've used wood-shavings all the time I've had him and I've had him for over 6 years now and this is the first time I've noticed any problems. I've never had a problem with wood-shavings in all my 10+ years of using it with my pets. I think the prices of other bedding is ridiculous because of the little amount you get in packs which couldn't do two of the animal cages I have.
> 
> I'll try with the Sudocrem tomorrow, I've had enough of him tonight (he's like a toddler in a tantrum when he gets going...), thanks for the advice anyway. We'll see what happens.


I would not have him on woodshavings with sore paws though, megazorb is soooo cheap! You get a huge bag for £5 because its horse bedding. A bag lasts for ages, ive just changed onto it and bought my bag 3 weeks ago... just about half way through it! Its more absorbant too, no matter how often you change bedding bunnies will sometimes sit in the wet bits, woodshaving arent as absorbant. You may have not had problems but you do now and woodshavings will irritate sore hocks.

Mine go in litter trays, so much easier to clean and to dry after disinfecting them. Definetely take him to the vets, he'll need painkillers and possibly swabs incase its infected.

I have seen these sores get infected and go down to the bone, the bun had to be put down (not one of mine) its something that needs sorting asap.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cavy_gal

We haven't got that kind of money to throw away, but £5 for a bag of bedding??? It had better be massive and last months otherwise that's money wasted in my opinion.

Edit: I've just googled Megazorb.. doesn't look as though you get that much in a bag and looked quite dusty (in my opinion). I think I'll stick to what I know, but thanks anyway.

He's going to the vet next week for his Myxomatosis jab, I'm going to ask while I'm in there.


----------



## crofty

cavy_gal said:


> We haven't got that kind of money to throw away, but £5 for a bag of bedding??? It had better be massive and last months otherwise that's money wasted in my opinion.
> 
> Edit: I've just googled Megazorb.. doesn't look as though you get that much in a bag and looked quite dusty (in my opinion). I think I'll stick to what I know, but thanks anyway.
> 
> He's going to the vet next week for his Myxomatosis jab, I'm going to ask while I'm in there.


How is caring for your rabbit wasting money????  I certainly dont have money to throw away either!

Its far from dusty i use it! Its a huge bag. I hope it improves for your bun.


----------



## Guest

cavy_gal said:


> We haven't got that kind of money to throw away, but £5 for a bag of bedding??? It had better be massive and last months otherwise that's money wasted in my opinion.
> 
> Edit: I've just googled Megazorb.. doesn't look as though you get that much in a bag and looked quite dusty (in my opinion). I think I'll stick to what I know, but thanks anyway.
> 
> He's going to the vet next week for his Myxomatosis jab, I'm going to ask while I'm in there.


cav...u ask for advice and help...and it seems that wen people try to help and advice u on wats best for ur pets u get all defensive and rant  and i must agree...how the hell is a fiver wasted wen it concerns the wellbeing of ur pets???? a fiver is nixy compaired to the vet bill u will get if its the shavings affecting ur rabbits feet.


crofty said:


> How is caring for your rabbit wasting money????  I certainly dont have money to throw away either!
> 
> Its far from dusty i use it! Its a huge bag. I hope it improves for your bun.


Dont botha advicing... u tryed but had it lobbed back in ya face.


----------



## cavy_gal

crofty said:


> How is caring for your rabbit wasting money????  I certainly dont have money to throw away either!
> 
> Its far from dusty i use it! Its a huge bag. I hope it improves for your bun.


Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm not overly keen on him. Sometimes I want to throw him across the garden because he's biting me and scratching me and kicking me and grunting at me, it's like he's got the Devil in him, I call him the Devil's Rabbit actually. Though I wouldn't want him to be in pain, of course, I wouldn't wish it upon any animal, but £5 is a lot of money and if it's not that big in my opinion then it's wasted in that respect. Buying in bulk is always cheaper I know, I do it with their food, but I've never really heard of this stuff and not seen it in shops so I'd have to ask around locally and see for myself beforehand. I'm already buying stupid little bags of bedding for my rats which like I said, only do like 2/3 cage cleans, and these bags are £3/£4 each and its way too much money for what it is.

Back to the point though, I used Sudocrem on his paws earlier and let him run about in the house for a bit for it to dry and to keep an eye on him he didn't lick it which he didn't thankfully. I'm going to check him tomorrow and see what they're like. Hope this works to be honest, otherwise I don't know.


----------



## Guest

cavy_gal said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm not overly keen on him. Sometimes I want to throw him across the garden because he's biting me and scratching me and kicking me and grunting at me, it's like he's got the Devil in him, I call him the Devil's Rabbit actually.


................


----------



## Guest

cavy_gal said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm not overly keen on him. Sometimes I want to throw him across the garden because he's biting me and scratching me and kicking me and grunting at me, it's like he's got the Devil in him, I call him the Devil's Rabbit actually. Though I wouldn't want him to be in pain, of course, I wouldn't wish it upon any animal, but £5 is a lot of money and if it's not that big in my opinion then it's wasted in that respect. Buying in bulk is always cheaper I know, I do it with their food, but I've never really heard of this stuff and not seen it in shops so I'd have to ask around locally and see for myself beforehand. I'm already buying stupid little bags of bedding for my rats which like I said, only do like 2/3 cage cleans, and these bags are £3/£4 each and its way too much money for what it is.
> 
> Back to the point though, I used Sudocrem on his paws earlier and let him run about in the house for a bit for it to dry and to keep an eye on him he didn't lick it which he didn't thankfully. I'm going to check him tomorrow and see what they're like. Hope this works to be honest, otherwise I don't know.


PMFSL...nice bitta sarcasm going on there.

£3 that does 2/3 cage cleans is good, i pay £3.25 for a bag that does 1 and half cage clean...we have 3 rats.
ur not gonna get no better then that unless u go for the cheap crap.
im not made of money like you but i like to make sure my animals get wats best for them, and if my rabbit had ur problem and i got advice from a rabbit expert like crofty who is around alot of rabbits then i would seriously take in all her advice.

I hope for ur rabbits sake he improves.


----------



## cavy_gal

Eolabeo said:


> cav...u ask for advice and help...and it seems that wen people try to help and advice u on wats best for ur pets u get all defensive and rant  and i must agree...how the hell is a fiver wasted wen it concerns the wellbeing of ur pets???? a fiver is nixy compaired to the vet bill u will get if its the shavings affecting ur rabbits feet.
> 
> Dont botha advicing... u tryed but had it lobbed back in ya face.


Some people's "huge" can be other's "rather small". I'd need to know how much the bags where, I mean, what amount is in them because if its not much over 2/3kg then theres no point in paying £5 for that, it won't last long.

Besides, I wasn't getting defensive and I wasn't ranting. I think most things are way over priced for what they are, and even though people will hate me for saying, it doesn't make a difference to me whether its for my animals or not. I was very grateful for the advice actually, I didn't "lob" it back in that person's face. I'd never heard of this bedding and I know I can look into it in my own time. But at the moment my rabbit will have to make do with the shavings. He's not showing any signs of discomfort and he wasn't trying to get to his paws earlier as I had him inside with me for a couple of hours. He was hopping about fine.


----------



## cavy_gal

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL...nice bitta sarcasm going on there.
> 
> £3 that does 2/3 cage cleans is good, i pay £3.25 for a bag that does 1 and half cage clean...we have 3 rats.
> ur not gonna get no better then that unless u go for the cheap crap.
> im not made of money like you but i like to make sure my animals get wats best for them, and if my rabbit had ur problem and i got advice from a rabbit expert like crofty who is around alot of rabbits then i would seriously take in all her advice.
> 
> I hope for ur rabbits sake he improves.


I have a double leveled hutch for my rabbit, a massive flight cage for my two rats, 2,1/2ftx1,1/2ft and 3ftx2ft cages for my three guinea-pigs and sorry but a £3 bag for bedding couldn't do all of them. Wood-shavings are a little cheaper and I do get quite a lot out of a slightly small looking bag but things like CareFresh, its a measly little bag, probably, like I've said, about 2kg but its about £3.64 from the garden center, every week another bag, thats £4 every week JUST for bedding that'll only last that week. It's a total rip off and I know thats what I'm going to get in most places, I've had animals over 10 yrs to work it out.. I just don't agree with it thats all. And I can't buy it in bulk, the small bag is the only one I can get of CareFresh.


----------



## cavy_gal

ajshep1984 said:


> ................


You want to know why? He's the worst pet I've ever had. He hurts me physically and emotionally. I come in crying my eyes out sometimes when I'm trying to get him in from his run to put him in his hutch, because he stands up and lunges at me. He grabs my hands, scratches or bites them. He attacks my legs when I step into the run to make it easier to get him. when I'm holding him he bites my chest or my neck. Earlier I had him on my lap while I was sat at the computer, he bit me really hard through my jeans (almost ripped them!) and I have a lovely big bruise on my thigh now. He kicks me in the tummy when I hold him, he kicked my face the other day sending my glasses flying off me. When I try to get him bowl out of his hutch to top up his food, he attacks me so I have to try and hold him back against the side and grab his bowl quickly and shut the door. Putting it back is just as hard, he snatches the bowl, hitting it and usually sends the food flying everywhere. He grunts so aggressively at me when I even go near the hutch and also when I hold him he grunts, trying to get away. Only when I give him a bath does he actually let me do what I like with him, be it cutting his nails, checking his ears and eyes and things like that. Even of his back I can barely do much with him now but he can lay down nicely for me to do what I need to do.

I've lost count how many scratches and bites I have over my body from that animal. I've never known a "pet" rabbit like that. Just imagine if he'd been bought for a little child??? He'd show one sign of aggression and be sent off to live somewhere or worse still, killed! He's lucky I love him as much as I do because I would NEVER EVER give up on him. I adore that boy but he's such a pain in the butt. I get angry with him, yes, but I could never hurt him, the love I have for my animals is unconditional.

So if you have a problem with what I said before, then thats nothing to do with me as I know I would never hurt him. Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## bullbreeds

cavy_gal said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm not overly keen on him. Sometimes I want to throw him across the garden


.........
I dont think comments like this regarding your pets go down too well on a pet lovers website 

The bottom line is if you need to sacrifice the care and well being of your animals because of money then you shouldnt own them 

Give them up to someone that can afford them 

Fu**ing unbelievable some people!


----------



## crofty

cavy_gal said:


> You want to know why? He's the worst pet I've ever had. He hurts me physically and emotionally. I come in crying my eyes out sometimes when I'm trying to get him in from his run to put him in his hutch, because he stands up and lunges at me. He grabs my hands, scratches or bites them. He attacks my legs when I step into the run to make it easier to get him. when I'm holding him he bites my chest or my neck. Earlier I had him on my lap while I was sat at the computer, he bit me really hard through my jeans (almost ripped them!) and I have a lovely big bruise on my thigh now. He kicks me in the tummy when I hold him, he kicked my face the other day sending my glasses flying off me. When I try to get him bowl out of his hutch to top up his food, he attacks me so I have to try and hold him back against the side and grab his bowl quickly and shut the door. Putting it back is just as hard, he snatches the bowl, hitting it and usually sends the food flying everywhere. He grunts so aggressively at me when I even go near the hutch and also when I hold him he grunts, trying to get away. Only when I give him a bath does he actually let me do what I like with him, be it cutting his nails, checking his ears and eyes and things like that. Even of his back I can barely do much with him now but he can lay down nicely for me to do what I need to do.
> 
> I've lost count how many scratches and bites I have over my body from that animal. I've never known a "pet" rabbit like that. Just imagine if he'd been bought for a little child??? He'd show one sign of aggression and be sent off to live somewhere or worse still, killed! He's lucky I love him as much as I do because I would NEVER EVER give up on him. I adore that boy but he's such a pain in the butt. I get angry with him, yes, but I could never hurt him, the love I have for my animals is unconditional.
> 
> So if you have a problem with what I said before, then thats nothing to do with me as I know I would never hurt him. Just wanted to clear that up.


There is always a reason a rabbit does this! Is he neutered??? I bet he's not is he. How big is his cage and does he go in a run everyday?

For goodness sake if you dont like him and not prepared to give him the proper care then let me help you rehome him to someone that will love him 

You asked for advice, woodshaving will irrate his hocks now they are sore, if you are not going do whats best for him you shouldnt have him im afraid, its cruel to let him suffer for the sake of a few quid.


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> ................


exactly 

i really thort the lobbing the rabbit across the garden was sarcasm  i cant beleve me eyes reading this thread  im speechless.


----------



## Kay73

Eolabeo said:


> exactly
> 
> i really thort the lobbing the rabbit across the garden was sarcasm  i cant beleve me eyes reading this thread  im speechless.


I couldn't agree more!!!

I said i only used paper for my blossom,
how cheap , free and re-cyclable is that???

maybe the rabbit would be more friendly if he wasn't lobbed across the garden


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> maybe the rabbit would be more friendly if he wasn't lobbed across the garden


She hasn't actually lobbed it, she just feels like it so it's okay? 

I do wonder sometimes what the hell goes on in other peoples heads!

I thought newspaper is only bad if they ate it? We used to use it for our Bailey under straw or hay because it made cleaning him out easier, but he started eating it so we stopped and just have straw and/or hay now.

He's in a shed with a cat flap out to his run anyway now. He doesn't use little house things, he also hates sawdust but he only goes to the toilet in his run, not inside so he doesn't need cleaning out as often. We've given him what he prefers and what is best for him regardless of cost, which at one point was really hard for us but we put the animals first. 

I prefer to use the natural bedding types but if it was best for him to be on this megazorb stuff I would use it. From what Crofty's said it sounds cheap enough anyway.


----------



## crofty

Yep newspaper is fine as long as they dont eat alot of it!  megazorb is the best i have found and cheap because im a poor nurse lol!


Cavy gal

Straw of hay is better than using woodshavings if you dont want to try megazorb, woodshavings really arent a great bedding for buns.

If you want advice on his behaviour i am only too happy to help, your comments do cause me concern though


----------



## Guest

I know wat cav is saying about prices...i can see her point there, but...ya suppose to take all this into account be4 ya buy a pet?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> I know wat cav is saying about prices...i can see her point there, but...ya suppose to take all this into account be4 ya buy a pet?


I understand her point as well, but the animals welfare should come first!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> I understand her point as well, but the animals welfare should come first!


correccctttt 

im going to beat my gambian pouch rat to a pulp now, i mite even giv my bald rat a swift slap becoz she looked a me wrong 

ps..joking btw lol


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> im going to beat my gambian pouch rat to a pulp now, i mite even giv my bald rat a swift slap becoz she looked a me wrong


..........


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> ..........


LOL   u and that face


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> correccctttt
> 
> im going to beat my gambian pouch rat to a pulp now, i mite even giv my bald rat a swift slap becoz she looked a me wrong
> 
> ps..joking btw lol


..........Yeah, give it a dig from chavvygal too loe..........


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> ..........Yeah, give it a dig from chavvygal too loe..........


ok did it.

andy ( my gambian ) is asleep now coz i beat him...fanny ( my bald rat ) has a slap mark on her back coz of the swift slap...she also has sore ribs coz i gave her a dig from chavy girl.

im sure by morning they will be fine.


----------



## Guest

joking aside...i do hope ya rabbits feet get sorted 1 way or the otha becoz theres nothing more worse then seeing any animal uncomphy or in pain.


----------



## silent_dreamer85

Eolabeo said:


> ok did it.
> 
> andy ( my gambian ) is asleep now coz i beat him...fanny ( my bald rat ) has a slap mark on her back coz of the swift slap...she also has sore ribs coz i gave her a dig from chavy girl.
> 
> im sure by morning they will be fine.


Why is your bald rat called fanny lol are yoy trying to tell us somethin eolabeo?


----------



## cavy_gal

bullbreeds said:


> .........
> I dont think comments like this regarding your pets go down too well on a pet lovers website
> 
> The bottom line is if you need to sacrifice the care and well being of your animals because of money then you shouldnt own them
> 
> Give them up to someone that can afford them
> 
> Fu**ing unbelievable some people!


Sorry, but I think you missed my post above yours. I think people should stop editing what I say and not reading the whole thing.. Also, don't you think you lot should stop leaving such horrid comments for others, hmm? I know my rabbit and love him to death, I said "want", never said "did".

And all I'm saying is that its a rip off for the prices the charge for a tiny bag that won't last a week!


----------



## foxylady

all i can comment on this thread is if you cant afford to own an animal why the hell buy one???

and why would you put on an open forum that you would want to throw you pet around, when you know your going to get slated.


----------



## cavy_gal

crofty said:


> There is always a reason a rabbit does this! Is he neutered??? I bet he's not is he. How big is his cage and does he go in a run everyday?
> 
> For goodness sake if you dont like him and not prepared to give him the proper care then let me help you rehome him to someone that will love him
> 
> You asked for advice, woodshaving will irrate his hocks now they are sore, if you are not going do whats best for him you shouldnt have him im afraid, its cruel to let him suffer for the sake of a few quid.


Yes thank you he IS neutered! Want a picture of the card saying he had been and the date from the vets?

Here you go:










Oh I like him, I just don't don't like the way he is. And no thank you, I've suffered his bad temper for long enough already, I can deal with it. He upsets me so much but I couldn't part with him.

How do you know he's suffering? You've never met him for him to tell you. And, funnily enough I know at least that much about my animals to know if they're in distress and in pain. Maybe it's the fact he's so grumpy and stomps so much that they're sore??? Shall I ask him and see what he says??


----------



## cavy_gal

crofty said:


> Yep newspaper is fine as long as they dont eat alot of it!  megazorb is the best i have found and cheap because im a poor nurse lol!
> 
> Cavy gal
> 
> Straw of hay is better than using woodshavings if you dont want to try megazorb, woodshavings really arent a great bedding for buns.
> 
> If you want advice on his behaviour i am only too happy to help, your comments do cause me concern though


He gets hay as a bedding and also as food so it's always in his hutch, I can't really help it if he'd rather use it as food than bedding...

My comments are my comments. I would never follow them through. I have in the past had some terrible troubles and while I was going through them, did abuse both my dog and my first guinea-pig. Please do not just take those things into account and judge me from them because I was severely depressed and in a right state of mind I would never have done them.

I'd like help with his behaviour but considering he's been like it all his life with me, I know he won't change so there's no point trying.


----------



## cavy_gal

Eolabeo said:


> I know wat cav is saying about prices...i can see her point there, but...ya suppose to take all this into account be4 ya buy a pet?


Thank you but my parents are old fashioned and wouldn't really allow me to have pets if I didn't know enough about them and if we didn't have enough money but thank you for your concern.

I didn't, however, know about this other bedding and so I don't know how big these bags are. If I can get it where I live and its in my opinion, a good price for the size of bag then I will continue using it.

I do know that a cat litter from Tesco is good for animals because its paper based, the only thing is I got a bag when I visited my gf last and forgot to bring it with me when I came home. It's only just dawned on me that I can get some there and try that out.


----------



## foxylady

im sorry but my kids wanted pets and it was my choice to allow them to have them, i dont expect them to pay for the up keep of them (i will pay for that)
all they have to do is clean and take care of them.


----------



## Vixie

cavy_gal said:


> My comments are my comments. I would never follow them through. I have in the past had some terrible troubles and while I was going through them, did abuse both my dog and my first guinea-pig. Please do not just take those things into account and judge me from them because I was severely depressed and in a right state of mind I would never have done them.


I'm sorry but I find this awful, I know a few people who suffer with severe depression and would never even contemplate hurting their animals, it would be themselfes if anything, their animals are one of the things that help them through their depression not something they take it out on, you say not to judge you on this but if you are posting it on a forum dedicated to animal lovers then you can expect this to happen


----------



## cavy_gal

vixenelite said:


> I'm sorry but I find this awful, I know a few people who suffer with severe depression and would never even contemplate hurting their animals, it would be themselfes if anything, their animals are one of the things that help them through their depression not something they take it out on, you say not to judge you on this but if you are posting it on a forum dedicated to animal lovers then you can expect this to happen


I don't care if you or anyone else finds it awful that EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!

I was 13 yrs old when I found out stuff about my family that a 13 yr old child should never know! My guinea-pig was my rock through it all from when it started til he died when I was 16. Yea, I did abuse him and my dog a few times during 2/3 yrs, but you have NO idea how many times I'd sit and sob my heart out alone in my room with my guinea-pig cuddled up in my arms while my parents fought downstairs for hours on end! He was my best bloody friend and I was a messed up little girl! Do not slate me for having had a terrible life and I did not understand what I was doing to myself or to others!

This is getting beyond the point now, all I wanted to bloody know was how to help my rabbit's feet. Now I know, I can look into this in my own time which I have. Still no one has told me what size of bag this Megazorb comes in and what the price of this "huge" bag is?


----------



## Vixie

cavy_gal said:


> I don't care if you or anyone else finds it awful that EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!
> 
> I was 13 yrs old when I found out stuff about my family that a 13 yr old child should never know! My guinea-pig was my rock through it all from when it started til he died when I was 16. Yea, I did abuse him and my dog a few times during 2/3 yrs, but you have NO idea how many times I'd sit and sob my heart out alone in my room with my guinea-pig cuddled up in my arms while my parents fought downstairs for hours on end! He was my best bloody friend and I was a messed up little girl! Do not slate me for having had a terrible life and I did not understand what I was doing to myself or to others!
> 
> This is getting beyond the point now, all I wanted to bloody know was how to help my rabbit's feet. Now I know, I can look into this in my own time which I have. Still no one has told me what size of bag this Megazorb comes in and what the price of this "huge" bag is?


there is no need to become agressive towards me if you did not want anyone to make comment on what you put then you should not have written it, I did not say there was anything wrong with being different at any point in my post, no one is the same, but I do know what it is like to suffer and have bad things happen to you as a child, I feel for you and what you went through but that does not mean i have to agree with what you wrote,

I have my opinions and you have yours as does everyone else on this forum thats what makes us all unique and we all have a right to voice those opinions, my opinion stands i do not like animal abuse and by you admitting on this forum that you did it leaves you open to rebutals off other members.

Regardless of this I do hope your rabbits feet heal soon and hes feeling better. I have no Idea what size the bag is perhaps you could just swap your rabbits bedding for something else just while his feet heal and then go back to your usual bedding that way it will only be added expense for a short time?


----------



## foxylady

cavy_gal said:


> I don't care if you or anyone else finds it awful that EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!
> 
> I was 13 yrs old when I found out stuff about my family that a 13 yr old child should never know! My guinea-pig was my rock through it all from when it started til he died when I was 16. Yea, I did abuse him and my dog a few times during 2/3 yrs, but you have NO idea how many times I'd sit and sob my heart out alone in my room with my guinea-pig cuddled up in my arms while my parents fought downstairs for hours on end! He was my best bloody friend and I was a messed up little girl! Do not slate me for having had a terrible life and I did not understand what I was doing to myself or to others!
> 
> This is getting beyond the point now, all I wanted to bloody know was how to help my rabbit's feet. Now I know, I can look into this in my own time which I have. Still no one has told me what size of bag this Megazorb comes in and what the price of this "huge" bag is?


sorry to hear about your family life but you are at an age now to know how to look after animals, alot of people on here have had personal problems but have they abused there animlas??? 
hope you get the advise you need


----------



## bullbreeds

Its almost like its a wind up 

I always seems that no matter what advice you give this girl she will rip your head off for it.
She definately has issues and I think she needs profesional help, Im not being sarcastic when I say that, I truely mean it.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Its almost like its a wind up
> 
> I always seems that no matter what advice you give this girl she will rip your head off for it.
> She definately has issues and I think she needs profesional help, Im not being sarcastic when I say that, I truely mean it.


Totally agree, what sort of a person comes on a pet forum and owns up to abusing animals? Chavy_gal are you doing it just to get a reaction?


----------



## bullbreeds

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree, what sort of a person comes on a pet forum and owns up to abusing animals? Chavy_gal are you doing it just to get a reaction?


I thought that all along, its like she's attention seeking


----------



## Vixie

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree, what sort of a person comes on a pet forum and owns up to abusing animals?


my thoughts exactly,


----------



## Barney

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree, what sort of a person comes on a pet forum and owns up to abusing animals? Chavy_gal are you doing it just to get a reaction?





bullbreeds said:


> Its almost like its a wind up
> 
> I always seems that no matter what advice you give this girl she will rip your head off for it.
> She definately has issues and I think she needs profesional help, Im not being sarcastic when I say that, I truely mean it.


yes i think she is definatly mental


----------



## cav

Barney said:


> yes i think she is definatly mental


OMG not another one....


----------



## crofty

cavy_gal said:


> Yes thank you he IS neutered! Want a picture of the card saying he had been and the date from the vets?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I like him, I just don't don't like the way he is. And no thank you, I've suffered his bad temper for long enough already, I can deal with it. He upsets me so much but I couldn't part with him.
> 
> How do you know he's suffering? You've never met him for him to tell you. And, funnily enough I know at least that much about my animals to know if they're in distress and in pain. Maybe it's the fact he's so grumpy and stomps so much that they're sore??? Shall I ask him and see what he says??


Im only trying to help. How do i know he's suffering well the pics you posted of his red raw paws kind of gave it away!!!!

I gave you advice which you have chosen to ignore. I have told you its a huge bag that has lasted me 3 weeks so far and i still havent run out. I dont think being sarcastic is really appropriate, this is a serious possibly fatal condition in buns that should not be taken lightly.

Your posts have not been edited they have been quoted by people. You said you dont like him much so dont want to spend money on him, that is not caring for your animal, perhaps if you had a nicer attitude towards him he wouldnt be aggressive. Buns always have a reason for acting like that, the fact he goes for still and is neutered is worrying. I have met grumpy buns before and rescued one myself, took me over 6 months to gain her trust, her owner used to 'tell her off' as in hit her when she lunged at her. She came round in the end with me, takes time and patience, rabbits are not easy pets to have. And they are EXPENSIVE, if you cant afford to give him the proper care he requires you should not have him.


----------



## crofty

cavy_gal said:


> I don't care if you or anyone else finds it awful that EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!
> 
> I was 13 yrs old when I found out stuff about my family that a 13 yr old child should never know! My guinea-pig was my rock through it all from when it started til he died when I was 16. Yea, I did abuse him and my dog a few times during 2/3 yrs, but you have NO idea how many times I'd sit and sob my heart out alone in my room with my guinea-pig cuddled up in my arms while my parents fought downstairs for hours on end! He was my best bloody friend and I was a messed up little girl! Do not slate me for having had a terrible life and I did not understand what I was doing to myself or to others!
> 
> This is getting beyond the point now, all I wanted to bloody know was how to help my rabbit's feet. Now I know, I can look into this in my own time which I have. Still no one has told me what size of bag this Megazorb comes in and what the price of this "huge" bag is?


WHY DONT YOU LOOK IT UP YOURSELF!!!

Abusing animals... there is NEVER an excuse, its digusting, you should not be allowed them. I have suffered with depression and have had a hard time too but i would never abuse any innocent animals!!!!!

Do your bunny a favour and let him go to someone that will love him and where he is not at risk. He is obviously scared of you if he bites you. Poor thing


----------



## silent_dreamer85

I dont think its an attention thing, i was talking to her on msn when she was posting all this last night and told her i thought it was a good idea if she got some help, she didnt feel she needed it as all this was in the past but i advised tht she still went, as it you've ever abused your animals there has to be somethin wrong somewhere and then to tell the whole world about it and not expect a bad reaction


----------



## Barney

bullbreeds said:


> Its almost like its a wind up
> 
> I always seems that no matter what advice you give this girl she will rip your head off for it.
> She definately has issues and I think she needs profesional help, Im not being sarcastic when I say that, I truely mean it.


this is true every 1 has tried to help this girl with her problems but she just throws it back at ya she is beggining to become tiresome why does she ask for advice then reject it wen given it by people who know what they are talking about it is just a attention thing


----------



## Guest

cavy_gal said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm not overly keen on him. Sometimes I want to throw him across the garden because he's biting me and scratching me and kicking me and grunting at me, it's like he's got the Devil in him, I call him the Devil's Rabbit actually.


Poor bunny! I don't know what to say, all I do know is I feel terribly sorry for him 



> but £5 is a lot of money and if it's not that big in my opinion then it's wasted in that respect.


Doesn't it cost more to buy a Rabbit though? Did you think £5 was a lot of money when you purchased him? Didn't is cost more than £5 to castrate him? Of course it did!! I spend that kind of money every ten minutes on my animals, if you can't afford to keep him, you shouldn't own him, or any animal for that matter.


----------



## Guest

this is aweful!! someone is definatly attention seeking! and everyone has problems, some worse than others but none are an EXCUSE for abusing innocent animals!!! ggggrrrr IMHO cav should not be allowed to keep pets after saying that its just sick


----------



## Guest

i think a counciler would maybe help her sort some of her probs out.

depression is a horrible thing to go thro but u dont take it out on ya animals...she said she abused 2 dogs and a guinea pig be4...if shes still going tho depression she shouldnt of got more animals untill she is over depression knowing wat she did 2 her previous animals be4


----------



## Guest

Reading through some of the posts, I think this person has some serious issues that need addressing



cavy_gal said:


> I have in the past had some terrible troubles and while I was going through them, did abuse both my dog and my first guinea-pig. Please do not just take those things into account and judge me from them because I was severely depressed and in a right state of mind I would never have done them.


Everyone has had their troubles, I would hope they would seek solace in their animals rather than abuse them, whatever their ages, being young isn't an excuse to do those things, rightly or wrongly what ever has happened in your past there was absolutely no need to do whatever you did to your animals, you certainly shouldn't own any now, if thats what you did & is what you are capable of.


----------



## foxylady

Nicci said:


> Reading through some of the posts, I think this person has some serious issues that need addressing
> 
> Everyone has had their troubles, I would hope they would seek solace in their animals rather than abuse them, whatever their ages, being young isn't an excuse to do those things, rightly or wrongly what ever has happened in your past there was absolutely no need to do whatever you did to your animals, you certainly shouldn't own any now, if thats what you did & is what you are capable of.


2nd that....


----------



## Guest

Nicci said:


> Poor bunny! I don't know what to say, all I do know is I feel terribly sorry for him
> 
> Doesn't it cost more to buy a Rabbit though? Did you think £5 was a lot of money when you purchased him? Didn't is cost more than £5 to castrate him? Of course it did!! I spend that kind of money every ten minutes on my animals, if you can't afford to keep him, you shouldn't own him, or any animal for that matter.


very well said thats what i tired to say but u put it better i was to annoyed to think sense but i think thats what she is saying things for


----------



## crofty

Any news on this bun? Im worried


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> Any news on this bun? Im worried


Nope not as far as i know


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh dear, I hope it's ok, poor little thing*


----------



## Kat28

I have just sat and read all the posts on this thread . Sorry but what is her problem. She has asked for advice and you guys have all given it and she has thrown it back in your faces. I suffer with depression and had some rough times especially lately but my animals have never suffered or been abused in any way they are part of the family. My kids husband and pets come first. If I had to sit and work out costs for different things my animals need it would run into hundreds a year. For god sake if you cant cope with the rabbit get rid of it before it gets any worse it needs treatment now from a vet by looks of things. Im at my vets that often with my lot we are on first name terms now


----------



## silent_dreamer85

I dont think she will be back on here, as she didnt like what we all had to say!
Last i heard from her was the night her gf finished with her and she was threatening her guninne pig!!


----------



## Guest

silent_dreamer85 said:


> I dont think she will be back on here, as she didnt like what we all had to say!
> Last i heard from her was the night her gf finished with her and she was threatening her guninne pig!!


ffs  aint she been on msn???


----------



## crofty

silent_dreamer85 said:


> I dont think she will be back on here, as she didnt like what we all had to say!
> Last i heard from her was the night her gf finished with her and she was threatening her guninne pig!!


Oh god, this is why people should have a license to have animals over here, thats so awful poor innocent animals suffer for her problems!!!


----------



## silent_dreamer85

Eolabeo said:


> ffs  aint she been on msn???


She blocked me when i told you dont hurt animals and that she needed help


----------



## Guest

Hows your bunny now?


----------



## cavy_gal

ajshep1984 said:


> Hows your bunny now?


His paws are still the same but I've been able to get hold of Megazorb now and so he has that as his bedding but I only got a week ago so it won't make a drastic change that soon. If it does persist and I see he's in pain (as I've been bringing him inside for a while a couple of nights a week to check on him) then I will take him to the vet. I'm still putting Sudocrem on his paws each day because they feel very hot to touch so more than likely to him they are burning.

At the time I first made this thread, I didn't have the money to get a bag of Megazorb, nor did I know where to find it as I'd never heard of it. My girlfriend found a place near her and started getting it, showed me the bag when I went to visit her and was very impressed with it so when I came back home, made phone calls and sent emails out to places nearby who may have stocked it. Tracked down someone in Peterborough and my mum and I went to get it. I was very impressed with their stock of other bedding too and hay and also food which is all bulk type of bags. Also they have a lovely range of toys and animal acessories in their "pet shop" part so its a place I think we will be going to again for our animal bits.

I do thank whoever it was who mentioned Megazorb and I apologise for the way I spoke about Clymo my rabbit and how aggressive I got because I do love all my animals and wouldn't hurt them or let them suffer. He is a little pain in a bum and sometimes does drive me mad with the way he is but I could never hurt him.


----------



## Guest

cavy_gal said:


> His paws are still the same but I've been able to get hold of Megazorb now and so he has that as his bedding but I only got a week ago so it won't make a drastic change that soon. If it does persist and I see he's in pain (as I've been bringing him inside for a while a couple of nights a week to check on him) then I will take him to the vet. I'm still putting Sudocrem on his paws each day because they feel very hot to touch so more than likely to him they are burning.


Don't you think two months is long enough to wait, perhaps it's time he went to a vet?


----------



## cavy_gal

ajshep1984 said:


> Don't you think two months is long enough to wait, perhaps it's time he went to a vet?


Fine, I'll call my mum in the morning.


----------



## Jo P

Eolabeo said:


> correccctttt
> 
> im going to beat my gambian pouch rat to a pulp now, i mite even giv my bald rat a swift slap becoz she looked a me wrong
> 
> ps..joking btw lol


LMFAO


----------



## Lumpy

I agree with Alan - Sudacrem is wonderful stuff but it sounds like your bun may need more than that.

I find it really difficult to know if my buns are in pain - they seem quite stoicial furries - so I take them to the vet if I am in any doubt. Mine is very good though, if it only involves a quick check to reassure me she doesn't always charge me. There often has been something wrong though - I just get a 'sense' something isn't quite right - it's weird.

I'm glad you are going to get yours checked over - it must be horrid having sore paws.

I've never tried Megazorb - will have to keep an eye out for it.

Good luck to your furry one - let us know how he does?


----------

